# Beginner - need some feedback



## Trina (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello guys, Im beginner and painting for 6 months. Would be very helpful if you can give me some feedback and advice how to improve my work. Thank you so much


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Hun I think there really nice I love your style there really good impressive


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think that the three paintings have a common artist.


----------



## Trina (Oct 18, 2016)

#just trust me its all my paintings,,just learning and trying different ways. anyway thanks for your comment.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

just said:


> I don't think that the three paintings have a common artist.


why not? they look legit to me. i found the original reference for the first one









the second one looks like the artist did a tutorial of some sort or maybe had a lesson with someone more experienced
and the third one i would guess the artist didnt use reference and was more exploring the behaviour of the medium, experimenting.

i could be wrong but all seems to be legit beginner paintings. as for improvement : if you want to express yourself in a way other
people should understand - dont cheat yourself or others. do the boring fundamentals. the more you do them the better you get.
do alot of study work to enhance your visual library. 

best of luck.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

great startings,going on,you will be very successful!


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Trina,

*For a beginner I applaud you*. 

_It seems you can paint anything you want._ You are not limited to any one style.
The hurdle with that is ... finding out which style pulls the most audience. So use all the styles you can. 
Your market will tell you ... which style prevails. 

Rockwell could paint wonderful abstracts - but his market wanted his figurative paintings.
DeGrazia could paint realistic murals - but his market wanted his faceless children on note cards.
Carol Marine can paint anything - but her market wants her tertiary colored still life paintings.
Kinkaid could paint lovely cityscapes - but his market wanted old world country cottages.

*So - you are in good company.*

Here's my feedback:

Your red umbrella image works ... because it is a bolt of color on an otherwise monochrome background.
It is a style many artists use for solo shows. I know an artist who left hair dressing and today she uses the same technique with seascapes. And her paintings just fly out the door.

For me the seascape works ... as crashing surf is a hot theme in seascapes. 
You seem skilled with the camera and I would hope - the computer. I would run this image through something like Photoshop or some other photo editor to ramp up the color contrast. This technique will save you a lot of trial and error.

The third image ... a blue mood piece - is also pretty good. I would play with the high-light of the eye.
It is possible to high-light the eye in such a way ... that no matter where the viewer stands ...
it appears the eye is looking right at them. That is a riveting technique that some portrait painters use.

Wishing you well -

Picassolite


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Trina, 
I think you should take attention to the 'shadow of buildings" on rainy street, I have already painted it before, 
best of luck !


----------



## windflily (Feb 23, 2017)

I began painting several weeks ago. I have to say practice makes perfect.


----------

